# Suns @ Cavs | Game #42 | 1/25/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 42*_

 *VS* 

*Phoenix Suns* *(30-13) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (23-18)*

_*Friday, January 25, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> After a slow start to the season, the Cleveland Cavaliers are starting to play more like the defending Eastern Conference champions.
> 
> Following their most lopsided win in more than 13 years, the Cavaliers will be trying to extend their longest winning streak of the season on Friday when they host the Pacific Division-leading Phoenix Suns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shannon tonight?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I heard it's going to be Devin. Which makes sense, because it disrupts the second unit the least. Allowing Damon and Boobie to still play together. And I would assume means more minutes for Lebron with that unit. And more minutes for Damon overall.

This will be an interesting game. I don't really know what to expect. We've been playing tremendous basketball, but the Suns are a whole different ballgame with their style. This is part of a string of games which will really test us, with Portland and the Lakers being the other games.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I heard it's going to be Devin. Which makes sense, because it disrupts the second unit the least. Allowing Damon and Boobie to still play together. And I would assume means more minutes for Lebron with that unit. And more minutes for Damon overall.
> 
> This will be an interesting game. I don't really know what to expect. We've been playing tremendous basketball, but the Suns are a whole different ballgame with their style. This is part of a string of games which will really test us, with Portland and the Lakers being the other games.


I would have thought we give Shannon at least a 3-5 game test in the starting lineup. He has things to prove and possibily could improve what little trade value he has.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah but why would anyone trade for a player they can get in the summer for cheap?
I think there's not much point in trying to develop a player who isn't going to be with us next year. Would he help us more than say playing Newble more minutes? Probably not.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But I do agree that Devin Brown is prob. the best fit. He would cause the least amount of switch for Mike Brown's bench rotation.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how a Hughes-Devin backcourt plays. Shouldn't Devin be the point guard between those two?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I actually liked Devin off the bench. He brought a burst of energy into the game with his aggressive style..

But for our defensive scheme, it prob is the best option at this point.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Is there anything set on who is starting yet? Or we still just speculating?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I THOUGHT I read somewhere where Windhorst, maybe, had said that Devin Brown was the choice. You'd think they know by now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I will be watching the game through this board - keep me updated - Go Cavaliers!

(stupid work)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Newble?


No way?

Well at least we keep our bench intact.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hughes and Newble has got to be the worst starting backourt in the league for a long time, it's not that Hughes and Pavlovic were that much better, but Newble ? He should have been out of the league since a couple of years.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Gooden doing on Defense: moron on his rotations


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol was Lebron trying to throw an alley oop to Hughes there?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I suppose that all Newble has to do is play for 8 minutes in each half and not be an idiot and were ok. Were not asking for Lebron like effort.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice the opposite team is bricking FT's for once


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn how'd Lebron miss that bunny? 4 point swing there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that lebrons a pretty good player


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes with 2 offensive rebounds? woah what happened, was he being Ricky Davis and missing his own shot at Phoenix basket? 

great start by Z and Bron they really have some great chemistry


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ewww what was with the close up of mike browns lugee


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

LMAO @ z's fingeroll


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a bailout call...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate FSN broadcasts.

Gooden's game is really becoming annoying to me


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap Lebron.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a crossover that was just 1 on 1 bball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a sick move by Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I hate FSN broadcasts.
> 
> Gooden's game is really becoming annoying to me


You mean the crossover to long range J? What's wrong with that? :biggrin:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons gonna have a big night


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marion's defensive rep is a joke. How is someone like him considered a good defender and Lebron isn't? Lebron wouldn't give up the kind of penetration that Marion does consistently to anyone in the league.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Phoenix


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmm... Lebron should get a T so he can get some more calls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What the hell was that last play?

Did not like the end to that quatyer


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn 2 quick 3s


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> You mean the crossover to long range J? What's wrong with that? :biggrin:


He wants to be like Larry


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron was supposed to get it back from Boobie, and the Suns kept him from doing so and killed the play.

Anyways, they can score really quickly. Got to stay focused all night.

Would like to see Lebron get some calls inside. The Suns are getting away with a lot of contact around the basket. If the refs aren't going to call it for Lebron, I hope they will be consistent going the other way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn only up 3 now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great ball movement by the Suns


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can the Suns shoot or what?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

These guys just don't miss.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice shot Gibson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie for 4?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When you guard Gibson, you have to be aware of how his legs go in when he shoots. Everyone's fouling him (and they're not flops either).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What was that call?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love this second unit: best we've had ever?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man the Cavs look GOOD right now. How huge has Devin been?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin brown looks like lebron with some of his moves


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Suns really suck at defense. We can get anything we want on them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Devin basically plays the Lebron role for the second unit. And when he drives, he does a really good job at it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z's on fire


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why doesnt z take 3's?? seriously his foot was on the line.. daniel playing great d on nash


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah I love that Devin can finish.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

varejao with the jumper


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They have no answer for our interior presence.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Suns suck at D


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn we look good


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Suns need someone like AV: no interior man rotates


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown is really good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we're finally seeing the system that Mike Brown learned from CSKA. I LOVE our bench.

The WILD bunch. We need to keep up the intensity, because the Suns can score a lot in a hurry. We need to put them down like we did the Wizards last night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is of course why the Suns will never be in the NBA finals. You can't defend like this.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damn, I leave my desk comeback and hit refresh and we are exploding with Lebron on the bench.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nash flopping


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Steve Nash was running sideways there, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

love Devin Brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is to easy for Lebron: Sund got tighten this up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a charge too


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

"Somebody fell asleep on a defensive assignment there..."

:lol:

As if we all don't know it was Drew Gooden.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if they werent shooting like 90% from 3 we would be up by 30


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When did the Suns turn into such babies? They didn't used to whine this much.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're finding out the advantage of starting a very big team. We're destroying them on the boards.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We have 44 FGA to their 28. 

LOL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love Steve Nash, but I wish he'd keep the histrionics down a little...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe Hughes would do better in a fastbreak team: he doesn't look like a douche out there today


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Maybe Hughes would do better in a fastbreak team: *he doesn't look like a douche out there today*


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Starting Ira Newble is a great idea (7 minutes) means more minutes for our bench guards.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah why take that shot Lebron: don't make it easy on them


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Boy Raja just flops with the best of them.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Even watching on Yahoo Game Channel Gooden seems retarded.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And just like that, the lead is down to 10. Blah. Stupid Raja Bell and his flops.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh, and I think Nash might be the only spot up shooter better than Boobie in the league.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden decides to be the douche today instead of Hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Raja Bell can eat me. What a *****.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron would kill raja bell in a fight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big 3 at the end of the half there. 

We HAVE to keep the pedal down in the 2nd half. This lead could evaporate in 5 minutes.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

very nice end to the quarter


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> lebron would kill raja bell in a fight


Lebron would eat Raja. And his children.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn we are playing good offense lately lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please beat Phoenix.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Ira Newble starting move seems to be a really good one. Ira plays hard in his time and keeps up the defensive edge.

I think Larry looks okay tonight because he's moving more off the ball and getting his points that way. He should consider continuing that.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The Ira Newble starting move seems to be a really good one. Ira plays hard in his time and keeps up the defensive edge.
> 
> I think Larry looks okay tonight because he's moving more off the ball and getting his points that way. He should consider continuing that.




16 minutes of hussle is fine with me. But then again the Suns make all 4 of us on O-fense look better. I hate too see Larry and Newble side by side against a good defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry's not a good finisher, but I've never seen someone get less respect from the refs.

AND WHY WOULD HE NOT GIVE THAT BACK TO LEBRON ON THE BREAK?!?! ARRRGHHH!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, that was really a bad shot by Larry, even though he hit it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Blah and Lebron takes the same shot that Larry did. I guess at least he was legitimately open at least.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, I'm sick of the Suns hitting every single jumpshot. Jeez.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What was that shot Lebron? Bad shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Newble is making terrible decisions out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The lead is evaporating.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, what the hell are we doing out there?! Why did it take so long for Mike Brown to take a timeout?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Get Ira out of the game. He's just overmatched out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh my god Gooden. You just cost us 3 point. ARRR


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're falling into their trap of shooting stupid long jumpers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a bull**** call. You have to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow... pathetic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And we can't get a single call either. Terrible, terrible officials.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

drew gooden caused this by playing retarded missing passes gettin 3 seconds.. etc


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're playing stupid, the officials suck, and we have no momentum. 

Maybe if we complain like a bunch of pussies we can get some call in our way, too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think I've finally realized why everyone hates the Suns.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

larry hughes is seriously on fire


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry goes to the line for three.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I guess Nash will cry about anything, so he's not gonna fool anyone anymore.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No wonder everyone hates the state of officiating in the NBA. You're just not allowed to play defense anymore. 

Did anyone really think it would be a good idea to call more fouls 20 feet from the basket with virtually no contact?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They are going to be in the penalty soon.

i think we've been a little dumb this quarter on offense. Lebron and Z haven't attacked enough. But when you look at it, it's more them just hitting a ton of 3's.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> They are going to be in the penalty soon.
> *
> i think we've been a little dumb this quarter on offense. * Lebron and Z haven't attacked enough. But when you look at it, it's more them just hitting a ton of 3's.


That's an understatement.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

larry play like this more often


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Lebron is taking TERRIBLE shots this quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe that with as many jump shots as they've taken that we've been called for more fouls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why did Larry go so early? Now the Suns have the last shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble was just awful in the third. Him and Gooden together might cost us the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Season-high 10 FTs for our slasher.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now we get to hit them with the wild bunch to start the fourth quarter here. I liked how we closed out the quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew and Ira should be done for the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bizarro Hughes!

It's nights like tonight that prove it's in his head. If he would just play hard, good things would happen for him. He so often is afraid to really play hard out there.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Is Larry actually attacking the basket?

Or are the suns just this bad and anyone can do what he is doing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad play to start the quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We need to bring Lebron back in early tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap those were 2 TERRIBLE possessions.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a spin move j holy crap


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad we're bring Lebron in early.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

just tuned in..... what happened to lebron's knee?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DuMa said:


> just tuned in..... what happened to lebron's knee?


Just a cut I think. I'm not sure though. He only missed like 50 seconds of playing time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Lebron can hit that midrange jumper like he did in the Olympics: how are you supposed to stop him? Only if he decides to be stupid like th in the 3rd


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

sweeet lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Should we actually bring in Larry Hughes too end the game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron's midrange game has been what's really taken his game to the next level. He's really worked on that after the problems in the finals. I don't think the Spurs will be able to guard him the same way if we meet them again in the finals.

This team is so much fun to watch these days. Remember how boring they were last year even when they won? They are finally playing exciting ball on both ends.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Bron's midrange game has been what's really taken his game to the next level. He's really worked on that after the problems in the finals. I don't think the Spurs will be able to guard him the same way if we meet them again in the finals.
> 
> This team is so much fun to watch these days. Remember how boring they were last year even when they won? They are finally playing exciting ball on both ends.


Sorry but we are playing the Suns they give up over 100 to anyone


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hahaha @ Barbosa crying again. Does D'Antoni give crying lessons or something? Jesus.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man I can't stand Raja Bell.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jesus christ raja bell


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

They have shot over 30 three pointers? woah~~


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

err GET ON RAJA BELL: christ he's freakin killing us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That no call on Z and the 3 by Raja was a 5 point swing. sigh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like going small: we need those boards


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's getting mugged.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Fred. "They called that a 2."

1) No they didn't.
2) Did you see where he shot it from?!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry has these weird games every once in a while. lol.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Bizarro Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

did Hughes take amphetamines today?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Steve Nash is the best shooter in the NBA.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy mother of god our announcers are TERRIBLE.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

steve nash is seriously the best shooter in the nba


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh no Hughes thinks he's good


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jesus christ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man. Fred and Austin are missing pretty much every call in this game.

It's really embarrassing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin A


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HOW DID WE NOT SCORE!!!

AGH!

This feels like a heartbreaker. Nash is making everything he shoots tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Do we go with Big Z here? Can we afford his 21-10 on the bench?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Travel? Haha, that was a bad call IMO. I guess they come around.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

nice shot Lebron.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

clutch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

bad shot


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn lebron always settles for those 3s at the end with momentum


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How does this happen?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron got hit in the face and how did that not go in


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

god damn stupid plays by ira newble and gooden catching up to us


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HOW DID THAT NOT GO DOWN!

This will be a crappy way to lose our streak if we lose it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can we figure out the play Mike Brown draws up?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He got fouled.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Son of a *****. Lebron got fouled on his shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

**** this


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We missed so many open shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just can't believe they got the same # of free throws that we did after taking I think 33 threes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Seeing LeBron kick that trash can over... he's pissed off.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bs game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was utter crap. I've never seen a team flop and whine as much as the Suns.

I used to like them quite a bit, but I've completely lost all respect for them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs to cry more like D'Antonio and the Suns: he should have got a couple of fouls there at the end.

No excuse though we had a ton of good looks in the fourth that we misseded


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That was a nice shot by Marion, he made it look easy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And I think Lebron is pissed because Mike Brown can't draw up a play to save his life.

He's THE WORST timeout coach in basketball, hands down.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> god damn stupid plays by ira newble and gooden catching up to us


Those two cost us the game right there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry, but the fact that we were called for more fouls than they were is absolute bull****. It just is.

We had about 25 more possessions than they did, and they shot twice as many 3s as we did.

We just need to ***** and whine and cry about everything to the refs I guess.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson, James, and Jones had pretty much wide open looks in the final minute: got to make those when the refs decide to swallow the whistles.

Lebron blew a bunch os shots he normally makes throughout the game: tough loss


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gibson, James, and Jones had pretty much wide open looks in the final minute: got to make those when the refs decide to swallow the whistles.*
> 
> Lebron blew a bunch os shots he normally makes throughout the game: tough loss*


That's probably the most frustrating thing. Just bounces that weren't going our way in the strangest ways.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did we not have a TO left on that last play? Nobody was open and it was so forced.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ultimately this game is also on Mike Brown's inability to coach on the fly. Everything he does is about 5 possessions too late. He left Drew and Ira in way too long, and he has no clue how to coach during a timeout.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Ultimately this game is also on Mike Brown's inability to coach on the fly. Everything he does is about 5 possessions too late. He left Drew and Ira in way too long, and he has no clue how to coach during a timeout.


Although true, this is a bit harsh. Mike Brown has been coaching great, finding rotations and using them exactly right. 

We almost beat one of the best teams in the West at their own game. We had this game wrappedup, nothing you can do about professional atheletes hitting 23+ shots all night long. On the other hand we had our professional athletes missing our open 23 foot jumpers. 

I think this is a bit harsh - although it seems we had this wrapped up, we played a team we never play well - all the way to the end.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

As well we had to start Newble - I can't say for sure but I would assume Sasah at least puts up 1pt.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Although true, this is a bit harsh. Mike Brown has been coaching great, finding rotations and using them exactly right.
> 
> We almost beat one of the best teams in the West at their own game. We had this game wrappedup, nothing you can do about professional atheletes hitting 23+ shots all night long. On the other hand we had our professional athletes missing our open 23 foot jumpers.
> 
> I think this is a bit harsh - although it seems we had this wrapped up, we played a team we never play well - all the way to the end.


I like a lot about Mike Brown. I like that he has instilled a great defensive system along with other things.

I don't like his rotations or timeout coaching at all. I frankly think it's among the worst in the league. Especially the timeout situation. That's really really bad.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I like a lot about Mike Brown. I like that he has instilled a great defensive system along with other things.
> 
> I don't like his rotations or timeout coaching at all. I frankly think it's among the worst in the league. Especially the timeout situation. That's really really bad.


Timeout plays are just bad. But I'd have to assume that Lebron wants the ball, Mike Brown can't draw it up any other way. 

I mean you really going to have Lebron coming off screens and Boobie having the rock, the Suns would never let Lebron get it again. 

And his rotations are keeping Sasha/Gooden/Larry on the bench a bit more than often.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Timeout plays are just bad. But I'd have to assume that Lebron wants the ball, Mike Brown can't draw it up any other way.
> 
> I mean you really going to have Lebron coming off screens and Boobie having the rock, the Suns would never let Lebron get it again.
> 
> And his rotations are keeping Sasha/Gooden/Larry on the bench a bit more than often.


Unless you leave someone WIDE open, you shouldn't be able to deny someone from getting the ball. Everyone knew the ball would to go Jordan/Bird/etc. every time, but they got it anyway. 

But anyway, I need to calm down after this one. I'm still pretty hot about this one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game was lost because we went away from moving the ball, and went back to "give the ball to Lebron, pick and roll at halfcourt" offense. 

Early in the 1st half Lebron was making hard cuts into the lane and getting easy looks, the whole team was cutting and moving. Once we fell back into LBJ pick and roll I knew the game was over..Lebron has to continue to trust the offense and move off the ball. 

By the way that last out of bounds play was atrociously horrible. Set a double screen, do something but you have to get your best player a look at the basket with 1.1 secs left..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This game was lost because we went away from moving the ball, and went back to "give the ball to Lebron, pick and roll at halfcourt" offense.
> 
> Early in the 1st half Lebron was making hard cuts into the lane and getting easy looks, the whole team was cutting and moving. Once we fell back into LBJ pick and roll I knew the game was over..Lebron has to continue to trust the offense and move off the ball.
> 
> By the way that last out of bounds play was atrociously horrible. Set a double screen, do something but you have to get your best player a look at the basket with 1.1 secs left..


I think the final play was messed up because one of our players was tackled at the free throw line, and so it screwed up the timing of what was supposed to be happening. Should have called a timeout instead of making that pass into Damon from that distance.

I don't think the coaching was much to blame on this one. Flat out, it was there to win at the end. Damon, Lebron, and Gibson all got a crack at it, and most nights, especially lately, that got us over. Tonight luck wasn't ours.

But don't let it be lost in all of this that we played toe to toe with a team that is supposedly a title contender. You put this with the wins over Dallas, and San Antonio of late, and we're going in the right direction.

Considering tonight we had to change our starting lineup, and the unpredictability of that change, I say we did pretty good.

Now it's time to start another streak.

To me this is just like the loss we had to the Hawks, where if you remember, we could have come back in that game but for some blown chances in the paint at the end. The team just needs to put the loss behind them and focus in on the lakers. If we can get the Lakers and Blazers out of the way, we should be able to beat the Sonics, even on a back to back. Then we have the clippers at home, and that's another 5 game win streak already.

We just can't come out sunday lackadaisical.

Win or lose tonight, the team was entertaining to watch, and you can't say they didn't play focused and hard for the full time. Ball bounces a few inches one way or the other, and we're talking about a great win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I didn't like three coaching decisions by Brown today:
he played Gooden way too many minutes (5 minutes was too many minutes for Drew tonight: whoever he was supposed to be guarding was getting wide open looks)
Stuck with Newble way too long in the third: Suns basically decided to the pack in defense after staying at home with shooters in the first half
Third still don't like the idea of taking Z out in the fourth: that Lebron pick and roll is awesome with Z and we needed his size for boards. It's not like Amare didn't have his way when Z was out anyways

Still this game was ours if guys like Jones, Lebron, and boobie actually hit the shots they were supposed to. I guess on the other hand we will never expect Hughes to play like this again so things even out. 

I'd start either Gibson with Brown and Jones off the bench: can't afford to let Newble get minutes in the third again. Otherwise we should be fine till Ferry figures out what he wants to do.


----------

